# 2 Man Crew Available 6/28-7/6



## SHUVT (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey 2Coolers,

I know this is a little far out, but got the old man flying in from California this week and wanted to see if I could get us a crew slot on any trips that are planned. We are both used to fishing Blue Water out of San Diego and know our way around a boat. 

I would like to get him out and show him what the Gulf has to offer. If anyone is planning a run that week, let me know. We can head out of Freeport and Galveston or anywhere in the area. I can also get a 3rd crewmember if needed and I have enough time to plan.

Thanks!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*we have your spots.*

We have two spots open on sunday to go out 80 90miles for a meal haul. The cost will be split est. 375 but could be less if we get the fish in closer. send me a pm if your interested. I know that you not lookin for this weekend but had to try think about dude.


----------

